# [Xorg7] no se inician las X (abierto)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

he migrado a Xorg 7.0 siguiendo la guia del wiki, pero al intentar iniciar las X me aparece el siguiente mensage: 

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ZenPiPerS 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue May 9 14:57:16 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 17 July 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 23 20:39:06 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Como puedo solucionarlo?

Un Saludo!

----------

## abasme

revisa si tienes instalado 

xf86-input-keyboard

xf86-input-mouse

----------

## ekz

A mi me pasó lo mismo cuando me pase al Xorg 7, la causa era un enlace roto que impedía ver la configuración del teclado...

fijate si en /etc/X11 hay un enlace roto llamado xkb, si está bórralo y crea uno nuevo que capunte a /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg/xkb y despues hay que re-emerger los paquetes xkbcomp, setxkbmap y libxkbfile 

A ver si es ese el problema

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

he reemergido xf86-input-keyboard y xf86-input-mouse y también borrado el enlace /etc/X11/xkb y creado uno nuevo

```

-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0     0 Jul 24 00:09 Ignoring

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    96 Jul 22 02:40 Sessions

-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0     0 Jul 24 00:09 Warning:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    24 May  6 19:01 X -> ../../usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0  1168 Jun 24 08:20 app-defaults

-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0  1506 Jul 17 16:08 chooser.sh

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0    80 Sep 13  2005 de

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0    80 Sep 13  2005 de_DE.UTF-8

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0    80 Sep 13  2005 fr

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0    80 Sep 13  2005 it

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    80 Jul  4  2005 lbxproxy

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    80 Jan 22 13:56 mwm

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    72 Jul  4  2005 proxymngr

drwxr-xr-x 4 0 0   152 May  8 13:42 rstart

-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0   922 Jul 17 16:08 startDM.sh

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    80 Jul  4  2005 twm

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    72 Jul  6  2005 wmconfig

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0   368 Jul 21 12:33 xdm

drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0   104 Jul 17 22:03 xinit

lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0    23 Jul 24 00:27 xkb -> /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg/xkb

-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0   842 Jun 21 16:19 xloadimagerc

-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0  3000 Jul 23 21:30 xorg.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 0 0 18899 May  6 19:01 xorg.conf.example

-rw------- 1 0 0  3068 Dec 20  2005 xorg.conf.save

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    80 Jul  4  2005 xserver

drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0    80 Jul  4  2005 xsm
```

y he vuelto a emerger xkbcomp, setxkbmap y libxkbfile pero aora al teclear startx me aparece lo siguiente:

```
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.9888

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error
```

¿Como puedo solucionarlo?

Un Saludo!

----------

## ekz

Hay mas lineas en el error ??

podrías agragar mas lineas si las hay

Hiciste el xorgconfig?? y/o el etc-update??

intentaste ejecutar startx como root??

prueba 

```

chmod u+s /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg

```

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

 *-ekz3me- wrote:*   

> Hay mas lineas en el error ??
> 
> podrías agragar mas lineas si las hay
> 
> Hiciste el xorgconfig?? y/o el etc-update??

 

No ese es el error que me aparece por pantalla. Si hice el xorgconfig y etc-update. 

este es mi xorg.conf

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

    Option "XkbVariant"   "es"

    Option "XkbOptions"   "numpad:microsoft,eurosign:e"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "nvidia"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Ya ejecuto startx como root pero me sale el mismo mensaje.

La verdad es que nosé que puede estar pasando  :Confused:   para lanzar las X se sigue utilizando startx no?

Un Saludo!

----------

## ekz

Podrías anadir tu /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?? ahí hay mas detalles del preceso de inicio de X

Sí, se sigue partiendo con startx...

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

Ahí va...

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/ZenPiPerS:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 i686

Current Operating System: Linux ZenPiPerS 2.6.16-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue May 9 14:57:16 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 17 July 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 24 00:28:33 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1458,5000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 109e,036e card 1461,0004 rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1461,0004 rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 125d,2898 card 148d,2000 rev 03 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1458,5004 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1458,5001 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1458,5002 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1458,a002 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1106,3044 card 015b,0ef3 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0314 card 1043,814a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:10:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xe2000000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5600SE rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8762

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8762  Mon May 15 13:08:07 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0xe10003b0 - 0xe10003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0xe10003c0 - 0xe10003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5600XT at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.66.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5600XT at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Mitsubishi DiamondPlus73 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Mitsubishi DiamondPlus73 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (108, 108); computed from "DisplaySize" Monitor section option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2004000 - 0xe20047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2003000 - 0xe20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2002000 - 0xe20020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2001000 - 0xe2001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0xe10003b0 - 0xe10003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0xe10003c0 - 0xe10003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "es"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "es"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Gracias por tu tiempo -ekz3me-  :Wink: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## ekz

Mira... he visto varias "soluciones" por ahi ...pero son para otros casos...como cuando está bloqueado el fichero de log, o para empezar un segundo display...Además que tu log no muestra ningún error

me imagino que en tu caso podrías ejecutar X con el comando 

```

startx -nolisten tcp

```

...es lo único que se me ocurre  :Sad:  lamento no poder ayudarte más

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

Pues mas de lo mismo, me aparece el mismo error, nose donde pude haber metido la gamba  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Voy a actualizar y a volver a realizar los mismos pasos y aver que pasa...

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia -ekz3me-

Un Saludo!  :Confused: 

----------

